# PCO advice please!



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi
We have been ttc for 18 months.Have just had some results back and I have found out that I have PCO (not PCOS!) and that I may not be ovulating regularly. Yet I have had periods for 16 years and have only ever missed one! Is this normal?
If all is well with dh I will start clomid early next year...
Any advice would be much appreciated

thanks

Rach


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I have no idea of the difference between PCO & PCOS??
If anyone knows, I'd be interested to hear  

Was just going to say, maybe you could try posting this question on the clomid boards, as someone may have the same as you.

Good luck
Siobhan x


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

hi siobhan

PCO is just straightforward (!) cysts round the ovaries with a raised LH level on day 1 apparantly. PCOS is the full blown polycystic ovary syndrome where a lot of your hormones are all over the show, and you are more prone to large cysts, hair growth etc. I think having PCO makes you more likely to develop PCOS later but correct me someone if I am lying!
will try clomid board... thanks
Rach x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I too have PCO, but not PCOS. Nobody ever accurately explained to me what the difference was until I came here. Rach is, as I understand it, correct. You can have polycystic ovaries, without actually having PCOS. I don't have any other symptoms of PCOS, other than I tend to be hirsuite (but then so is my mum and was my nan and they both had absolutely no problems with conception or gynacology at all), and I struggle to lose weight (don't we all!)  

I've never ever had irregular cycles or missing periods. so it was a bit of a shock to me to find out that my day 21 progesterone level indicates I do not ovulate. However I'm wondering about that now, as I tend to have a 30/31 day cycle (day 21 too early to test prog levels?) The odd thing was, when I had my scan that detected the PCO, it was a few days before I would have ovulated and I had a nice fat healthy follicle developing there, so who knows!
I had Clomid for six months in 2002, and my progesterone levels indicated I was ovulating on it, however other factors meant that there wasn't much chance that this alone would work for me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks caz....it does help cos it shows me that I'm not talking nonsense! My average cycle length is 30 days and has been for yonks. 
Also when I had my first scan, also when diagnosed with PCo I also had a big fat follicle.........but still no babies!!
Am awaiting to start clomid in the new year so hopefully that may help...

many thanks caz....and HAPPY NEW YEAR to all!!!  

luv Rach x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi
I too have regular periods and no signs of PCOS but doc prescribed me metformin first for 3 months and then clomid.  periods b4 were approx 35 days so therefore prog tests on 21 were not accurate but since i have been in clomid have done prog tests on between days 21 and 23 and now have a reg 30 day cycle.  Still not pg though.  am doing IUI.

Good luck


----------

